

America's Nuclear Nightmare: The U.S. has 31 aging reactors just like Fukushima - binarray2000
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/america-s-nuclear-nightmare-20110427?print=true

======
hsmyers
So according to this headline, we have 31 reactors all on the Pacific coast? I
don't think so. And none of the reactors follow the design of Fukushima in so
far as I know. 3 Mile may have been a nightmare, but it did result in better
standards and designs. I think if you poke around even a little bit that
should be clear. Can't imagine why the article's writers didn't point that
out. Now if you want to fantasize a bit, think about this: all of INEL rests
squarely on a very large piece of basalt (with a frosting of lava) all of
which came about the last time Yellowstone lost it's cool. Add to that the
fact that there are a good deal more than just 31 reactors there (mostly
deactivated) and you have the makings of a real party. Won't make a difference
to me because if Yellowstone goes up again, I'm within the kill zone, but
still...

------
tomjen3
Not an issue, since the US doesn't really experience tsunami'es.

~~~
Jach
Your pesky facts are getting in the way of a public outcry against anything
nuclear!

But seriously, the US has things like earthquakes, tornadoes, a supervolcano,
hurricanes in the southeast, and random acts of god in the bible belt...

~~~
mixmax
If the Yellowstone supervolcano erupts leaking nuclear reactors will be the
least of America's worries.

------
swixmix
The public outcry against nuclear power is partially to blame for the
Fukushima accident.

The fear is a self fulfilling prophecy.

------
yoshiks
You can't imagine until it happens. Think about possible worst result in that
case, even just to get a few secs bonus from stunning when it really happens.
In that sense, it is a good article to read.

